# Legal Question Parking Bucees Texas City



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

So, this morning I got to Bucees for some pre-fishing eats. Go inside get my tacos and Red Bull, pay and park out in the middle of the lot. This was around 6 a.m. Loaded my gear into my buddies truck and off we went.

Around 10:30 I return to my Jeep to find one of those bright orange with black lettering stickers stuck to my window similar to the one pictured below. The signs on the lot say customer parking only. 

Maybe a 5 hour parking job is excessive, but am I not a customer? I went inside and asked the manager what the deal was? He said any vehicle left will be treated as mine was and eventually towed. He did not give a time limit. I told him I was in the store this morning so was I not a customer. He said if a vehicle is left for any amount of time, it will get the sticker and eventually get towed. He would not give a time frame for either.

My question is, legally, if I purchase something from the store, how long are you considered a customer? Only until you walk out???

Then I spent 30 minutes getting all of the sticky junk off of my window.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Heck they have done it to me in Freeport. I'm guessing it's a way to not turn it into a parking lot.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

The parking lot is private property.


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Its their parking lot. they have control over how they manage it.


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

Once you have completed your transaction and left the store you are no longer a customer. I've seen several of those stickers at the Bucees is Luling. It will turn into a parking lot if not controlled. Now the law states that the parking lot must be posted with signs with the name of the wrecker company that towed your vehicle or its an illegal tow.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

bearwhiz said:


> Once you have completed your transaction and left the store you are no longer a customer. I've seen several of those stickers at the Bucees is Luling. It will turn into a parking lot if not controlled. Now the law states that the parking lot must be posted with signs with the name of the wrecker company that towed your vehicle or its an illegal tow.


Signs do not have any tow info on them.


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

Pick your battles. Some are not worth fighting even when you are right which in this case you aren't.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

You have to be kidding me. It's a retail store, not commuter parking.  How would you feel if someone parked in your driveway and wasn't on your property?


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

I am not mad about it nor is this a battle I am going to pursue any further. It was a simple question. At what point are you no longer a customer on the day of your purchase. I will park at the mall next time. And comparing a Bucees parking lot to an individuals home driveway is not even a in the ball park comparison.


----------



## budreau (Jun 21, 2009)

they own the parking lot . you were in the wrong .


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

You were not a customer for 5 hours. 

Seems to me your vehicle was noticed. Be glad someone didn't break into it...I wonder if someone had, would you be upset with Bucees?


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

bill said:


> You were not a customer for 5 hours.
> 
> Seems to me your vehicle was noticed. Be glad someone didn't break into it...I wonder if someone had, would you be upset with Bucees?


Yes, I would demand that they have better security than FTU being in Galveston County, then I would come on here and complain about how they need to set up a sting to catch the turds and hire off duty officers to patrol the parking lot.

Where is that sarcasm emticon?????


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I think I would of asked before I just abandoned my car there are anywhere else for that mater. Your lucky they didn't tow it off. I would of thanked him for not towing & told him I won't be doing that again.


----------



## topwateraddict (Mar 5, 2008)

so did you catch any fish this morning?


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> You were not a customer for 5 hours.
> 
> Seems to me your vehicle was noticed. Be glad someone didn't break into it...I wonder if someone had, would you be upset with Bucees?


or towed, its not cheap nowadays, what would it be ? 175.00? what would you have said if someone told you not to leave it there when you were getting into your buddies truck? arlans grocery by utmb has a bad problem with people that want to use their lot to visit patients at utmb, mgr., didnt really care but then it was workers all day then when he told one they flipped him off, he had 6 wreckers there in mins that were hauling off 2 at a time and the flippers was the 1st to get hooked up,lol


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

HoustonKid said:


> So, this morning I got to Bucees for some pre-fishing eats. Go inside get my tacos and Red Bull, pay and park out in the middle of the lot. This was around 6 a.m. Loaded my gear into my buddies truck and off we went.
> 
> Around 10:30 I return to my Jeep to find one of those bright orange with black lettering stickers stuck to my window similar to the one pictured below. The signs on the lot say customer parking only.
> 
> ...


reall,you have to ask? man, its not a free parking lot for you or anyone else that wants to park their car for a little while while you go fishing. you should have took it with you. as far as i know, there;s no time limit they have to wait to tow your car. count yourself lucky.


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

HoustonKid said:


> I am not mad about it nor is this a battle I am going to pursue any further. It was a simple question. At what point are you no longer a customer on the day of your purchase. I will park at the mall next time. And comparing a Bucees parking lot to an individuals home driveway is not even a in the ball park comparison.


Your question can not be answered, its totally subjective. Its their parking lot, they can do as they please regarding towing as long as they are following any predetermined towing ordinances that may have been set by the city. No one can give you an answer on when you go from being a customer to simply overstaying your welcome.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I'd guess that when you got your change and receipt you are not a customer anymore. WD40 and a razor will take that gum off right away. They probably have both at Buc-ees.


----------



## Getting shallow (Apr 6, 2013)

You are a customer of Bucees as long as you are on the premiss. Once you leave you are no longer a customer. I had this argument with another retail establishment. I parked in a retail strip center and went into a subway ate and then walked across the street to another store and when I got back my car had been towed. Once I left the premiss to go across the street I was no longer a customer.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

It all depends. Personally I'd be happy they warned you and not use buccees as your own parking lot. 

Most retail establishments won't tow you no matter what they say it's all bluster. 

BUT you go to the walmart next to cowboys stadium on game day. You're gonna get towed...

Length of time is not legal question, whether the owner wants you there or not is the legal question...


----------



## Mako232 (Sep 16, 2005)

Was there any inkling of conscious thought you be be doing something wrong or pushing the limits just a little?


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

you need to get over it and move on. plus, you have more scraping to do. that glue can be a *****. its not worth getting your panties in a wad.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

carryyourbooks said:


> you need to get over it and move on. plus, you have more scraping to do. that glue can be a *****. its not worth getting your panties in a wad.


See previous post.



Mako232 said:


> Was there any inkling of conscious thought you be be doing something wrong or pushing the limits just a little?


No or I would not have parked there.



topwateraddict said:


> so did you catch any fish this morning?


Yes


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Getting shallow said:


> You are a customer of Bucees as long as you are on the premiss. Once you leave you are no longer a customer. I had this argument with another retail establishment. I parked in a retail strip center and went into a subway ate and then walked across the street to another store and when I got back my car had been towed. Once I left the premiss to go across the street I was no longer a customer.


Thank you. Green your way. A reasonable answer to a simple question.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

HoustonKid said:


> The signs on the lot say customer parking only.
> 
> My question is, legally, if I purchase something from the store, how long are you considered a customer? *Only until you walk out???*


Yes, that would be my opinion.


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

Once you finish your business leave just like all places. If their lot is full folks using their lot for free parking, where do the customers that stop 5 mins. for coffee or free restroom, clean, park?
The store on 288 and 35 has 15-25 cars parked there daily for hours and been curious as to how much longer. There was a park and ride across the street that is now empty for some reason.


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

Duke said:


> Once you finish your business leave just like all places. If their lot is full folks using their lot for free parking, where do the customers that stop 5 mins. for coffee or free restroom, clean, park?
> The store on 288 and 35 has 15-25 cars parked there daily for hours and been curious as to how much longer. There was a park and ride across the street that is now empty for some reason.


Hey Duke , can I park in your driveway for a few hours and watch the deer? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Bummer Dude. I have parked at a few Bucks for all day trip and no stickers. Its management and you have a fresh new close to major city traffic. 

There are several lots that one can park at and not worry about getting towed. Sure they are private , but public rules. W/O public, private looses . 

Just be glad it was not towed.


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

SURF Buster said:


> Hey Duke , can I park in your driveway for a few hours and watch the deer? :rotfl::rotfl:


No problem, pay at the window! :rotfl:


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

So where can one legally (or safely) park and leave their car on 45 between Clear Lake and Galveston? We have left ours in the Walmart parking lot and the Academy lot but always wonder if it's still going to be there when we get back.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Wow. Someone is upset. They gave me an infraction. First one ever from a poster on 2Cool. 

Here is what they typed:

dummmmmbas$. wihe they would have towed that f in junk


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

I would think on a large lot you should not have an issue but your are at risk of damage, On a Buc-ees lot with some 40 parking spots all would be needed for patrons. If you can't meet at someones home I guess all drive to boat ramp. Don't mean to sound sarcastic but reverse the situation. Other option would be Buc eess charge to park behind their building and I am guessing there would be less takers. Stop and think about it..hwell:


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Duke said:


> I would think on a large lot you should not have an issue but your are at risk of damage, On a Buc-ees lot with some 40 parking spots all would be needed for patrons. If you can't meet at someones home I guess all drive to boat ramp. Don't mean to sound sarcastic but reverse the situation. Other option would be Buc eess charge to park behind their building and I am guessing there would be less takers. Stop and think about it..hwell:


Have you been to this Bucees. It is giant. The lot is almost as big as a super center Walmart.

I completely understand they don't want people using their lot unless you are a customer. I have no issue with that.

The original question was when do you become not a customer. I think that has been covered and I cannot argue the point, nor do I want to.

Again, I ain't mad. I won't do it again. But some on here are apparently pizzzzed off about parking in a parking lot that you do business with and leaving your car there. Who knew it was such a touchy subject.

Or maybe it was my response. Who knows. I'm headed out to do a fun run. Y'all have a good evening.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

next, lol reallie!!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Profish00 said:


> next, lol reallie!!


Will concrete, rocks and mulch qualify for yard of the month or will the sign be towed? :rotfl:


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)




----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

HoustonKid said:


> I am not mad about it nor is this a battle I am going to pursue any further. It was a simple question. At what point are you no longer a customer on the day of your purchase. I will park at the mall next time. And comparing a Bucees parking lot to an individuals home driveway is not even a in the ball park comparison.


Double check the signs. Most malls are for customer parking only. When you leave the premises, you are no longer a customer and subject to tow. Most retail establishments have similar postings. Parking lots are for customers only, they aren't park and ride lots.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey dude it ain't the 70's. We could leave our rides anywhere back in the day. Not no more. They will strip it tow it & god knows what else. I hate it but thats what we are up against these days.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

The piranhas have begun to feed OP................rrrruuuuuuuuuuuuuuunnnnn!!!!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Mr. Breeze said:


> The piranhas have begun to feed OP................rrrruuuuuuuuuuuuuuunnnnn!!!!


I did. No more big city for me. Bad part is their trying to city fy the country. Holy cow.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Rubberback said:


> I did. No more big city for me. Bad part is their trying to city fy the country. Holy cow.


That's funny right there!


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Bucees*



HoustonKid said:


> Have you been to this Bucees. It is giant. The lot is almost as big as a super center Walmart.
> 
> I completely understand they don't want people using their lot unless you are a customer. I have no issue with that.
> 
> ...


I can't believe I would even respond to this but yes Bucees parking lot is huge, so is the one in Madisonville, Luling, and New Braunsfil, have seen those parking lots on a weekend, you have to wait for a spot. As mentioned, it's not Bucees Park and Ride so you would expect a warning sticker after 6 hours.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I did that once at the Bucees in Bastrop. Had a day trip to College Station and someone picking me up. It was a Wednesday in Feb. 

I went in and found the manager. Told him what was up and asked for permission. He said, it was against policy, but since I had asked and they weren't expecting a big crowd on a Wednesday in February it was fine. 

Between Houston and Galveston on a weekend in the Summer... I can see why they wouldn't want people to make it a habit.


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

So...Is the 20lb. bag of ice still $.99 ?


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

Nope...it's up to 1.49 now.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

HoustonKid said:


> Wow. Someone is upset. They gave me an infraction. First one ever from a poster on 2Cool.
> 
> Here is what they typed:
> 
> dummmmmbas$. wihe they would have towed that f in junk


 aint nobody upset, i use those stickers all the time for people just like you, the one's that think they can park where ever they want and i've towed a few to,lmfao. and for you're info, that was some RED, not a infaction. by the way,thanks for the green


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

Ice at Waller Buc-ee's is 99 cents


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Bubbaette said:


> So where can one legally (or safely) park and leave their car on 45 between Clear Lake and Galveston? We have left ours in the Walmart parking lot and the Academy lot but always wonder if it's still going to be there when we get back.


I know people who park there overnight and sleep in their car/RV at Walmart. I have been told it is OK there but I do not work for Walmart so your mileage may vary.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

The one that really bugs me at Buckee's is the inconsiderate folks who buy a lil gas and leave their car parked at the pump and go inside and shop. Thats the one's that need red tags. 

Re parking in their lot and leaving , Naw aint right.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Warned*

They were nice.They politely warned you and thanks to you I am Warned..They could have Towed...!!!!Then you would really be POed and outa some Bucks..


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Oceola said:


> So...Is the 20lb. bag of ice still $.99 ?


It is still $0.99 at this one.



iridered2003 said:


> aint nobody upset, i use those stickers all the time for people just like you, the one's that think they can park where ever they want and i've towed a few to,lmfao. and for you're info, that was some RED, not a infaction. by the way,thanks for the green


That's what they are there for. And when I gave you green it was deserved. I know it was not on this thread.

Just amazes me how upset folks get on here. You can say you were not, but your words speak for themselves. Calling names and degrading my beloved Jeep. Using $$ and abbreviations to get around the use of prohibited words on the site. You should get some red for that but I have better things to do today.

I am out on this boys and girls. On to other fish to fry. Like the ones I caught yesterday. Figuratively, because they were all released. Gotta keep the trout numbers up.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

fishingcacher said:


> I know people who park there overnight and sleep in their car/RV at Walmart. I have been told it is OK there but I do not work for Walmart so your mileage may vary.


That used to be the policy at Wally World, but it has changed. The Wally World here in Gonzales has signs that say no truck parking, will be towed at owners expense. That said, there are trucks parked in the parking lot every day and night. I guess it depends on the manager.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

HoustonKid said:


> It is still $0.99 at this one.
> 
> That's what they are there for. And when I gave you green it was deserved. I know it was not on this thread.
> 
> ...


dont park at buc-cees and good luck.lol


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Houstonkid. Out on a limb here but I don't think this thread went the way you were hoping it would. One reddie thus far is not to bad. Lol. 


Mental note- do not park car at Buckees for five hours unless I have $2300 in my pocket to shop with the whole time.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

HoustonKid said:


> It is still $0.99 at this one.
> 
> That's what they are there for. And when I gave you green it was deserved. I know it was not on this thread.
> 
> ...


you're funny. sounds like you're the one mad cause you got tagged,lmao. i tag cars all the time and the people come unglued, cry about a sticker on their window, just like you did.:doowapsta i've been told a 1000 times how their gonna sue me. i just tell them to have a good day.:an6:


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

This thread is stupid! 5 hrs. Really??


----------



## capt.dave (Jan 3, 2007)

iridered2003 said:


> you're funny. sounds like you're the one mad cause you got tagged,lmao. i tag cars all the time and the people come unglued, cry about a sticker on their window, just like you did.:doowapsta i've been told a 1000 times how their gonna sue me. i just tell them to have a good day.:an6:


The op obviously hasn't been towed before. A tag on the window that is a pain to remove is a far cry from a tow. He should be thankful they didn't call a wrecker. Rather than complaining on here, he probably would have been on the north side of Houston paying an impound lot a few hundred to get his ride back.


----------



## jebatu (May 22, 2006)

I do it all the time on my jobsites. I control what happens,when it happens and how it happens and I provide a parking garage to park in, if you don't like it go pay to park somewhere else, it is just amazing how many people think that rules don't apply to them . And that is just for the sticker they really come unglued when I have them Towed.


----------



## wmrcer (Dec 24, 2008)

HoustonKid said:


> Yes, I would demand that they have better security than FTU being in Galveston County, then I would come on here and complain about how they need to set up a sting to catch the turds and hire off duty officers to patrol the parking lot.
> 
> Where is that sarcasm emticon?????


Lol perfect reply to that comment.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Don't let these folks fool you, once you buy a taco at Buccees and establish yourself as a customer you are entitled to park there for life


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

poppadawg said:


> Don't let these folks fool you, once you buy a taco at Buccees and establish yourself as a customer you are entitled to park there for life


Dang, I guess he didn't buy a taco. Wonder if the sticker they left him on his window explained this. Do they give you a sticker when you buy the taco. Guess, it works like a Beach Permit.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Can't believe I just wasted 3 minutes of my life reading this thread!!


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

ChuChu said:


> That used to be the policy at Wally World, but it has changed. The Wally World here in Gonzales has signs that say no truck parking, will be towed at owners expense. That said, there are trucks parked in the parking lot every day and night. I guess it depends on the manager.


Truck parking is not allowed, RVs are. Most Walmarts allow it but these don't, 
http://www.walmartatlas.com/no-park-walmarts. This video is posted on Walmart's website as a guide.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

HoustonKid said:


> Have you been to this Bucees. It is giant. The lot is almost as big as a super center Walmart.
> 
> I completely understand they don't want people using their lot unless you are a customer. I have no issue with that.
> 
> ...


Are you the same guy that fills up his big gulp drink, goes back to work and then comes back later in the evening to get a free refill?



CHARLIE said:


> The one that really bugs me at Buckee's is the inconsiderate folks who buy a lil gas and leave their car parked at the pump and go inside and shop. Thats the one's that need red tags.
> 
> Re parking in their lot and leaving , Naw aint right.


Would I **** you off, too? I pull up to the gas pump without pumping any gas just cause I like parking in the shade.:ac550:


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

capt.dave said:


> The op obviously hasn't been towed before. A tag on the window that is a pain to remove is a far cry from a tow. He should be thankful they didn't call a wrecker. Rather than complaining on here, he probably would have been on the north side of Houston paying an impound lot a few hundred to get his ride back.


funny thing is that if he'd been towed, then he would have been crying about why didn't they at least warn him with one of those goofy orange stickers...bwahahahahahahaaha:slimer:


----------



## minedude (Apr 29, 2008)

HoustonKid said:


> Yes, I would demand that they have better security than FTU being in Galveston County, then I would come on here and complain about how they need to set up a sting to catch the turds and hire off duty officers to patrol the parking lot.
> 
> Where is that sarcasm emticon?????


1st off customers at a "C" store are usually only customers for 15 to 30 min max. 
2nd off if it was broke down then you ask permission to leave it parked till you get back to haul away. 
3rd if someone breaks in to your vehicle then you will want to blame the store.
4th The store is not responsible for your personal belongings.
5th It is not there responsibility to be a security guard.
6th I know the feeling but it is there property not yours if someone parked there car in front of your home and they were not there to visit you and it just stays there for long time wouldn't you get a little ancy want to call the authorites.
7th and final these days there is tom many crazy people it could be a setup for a robbery it could be a terrorist act from a bad employee you just don't know.

The store is trying to make sure that any customer coming in and out is safe, and at the end of the day I like to know that my kid can ride his or her bike to the store and not worry that there is a crazy or anything like that in the parking lot. :texasflag:flag:


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

To put it in perspectiveâ€¦. Buckee's treats customers way better than that old convenience store that was in Surfside (Beach Bait??). I think that old man, Evans, would rather fight with you that take your money.


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

My question is, legally, if I purchase something from the store, how long are you considered a customer? Only until you walk out???


I think til you leave their property.


----------



## JakeNeil (Nov 10, 2012)

All I can say is the next time I find myself at Buccee's with an upset belly I am going to call them every 10 mins to let them know I am still in the bathroom.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

I have asked Bucees in Wharton about parking there while going to Matagorda to fish. They said NO! Whataburger, across the highway said no problem. When in doubt, always ask. It can save you some major hassle.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

poppadawg said:


> Don't let these folks fool you, once you buy a taco at Buccees and establish yourself as a customer you are entitled to park there for life


Lmao! Says I have to spread. Tks for the laugh. Lol


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

JakeNeil said:


> All I can say is the next time I find myself at Buccee's with an upset belly I am going to call them every 10 mins to let them know I am still in the bathroom.


Get the number before you go in. All Bucee's, including corp. headquarters, have unlisted numbers.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

I think they were easy on you. Don't worry, be happy.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

So...If I buy a box of condoms at Bucees, am I allowed to continue my date in their parking lot for 30 minutes?


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> So...If I buy a box of condoms at Bucees, am I allowed to continue my date in their parking lot for 30 minutes?


is that all you got in you old man, 30 mins???


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> So...If I buy a box of condoms at Bucees, am I allowed to continue my date in their parking lot for 30 minutes?


No. That's two different customers and two separate transactions.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

carryyourbooks said:


> No. That's two different customers and two separate transactions.


What if BJ sends his woman to go in the store & purchase a taco. After what I've read you buy a taco your good for life for free parking.


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

I agree with the census here, but why are some of you all worked up over it? Was his jeep in the way for you to park and go in to get your taco? No, he shouldn't have left his vehicle there, but at least he didn't park in the front right by the door. 

I'm all for people meeting somewhere and riding together. It bothers me that people meet someone at the boat ramp and park their vehicle in a truck/trailer parking spot!


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Rubberback said:


> What if BJ sends his woman to go in the store & purchase a taco. After what I've read you buy a taco your good for life for free parking.


I hope she already has a taco. If not, well......that's just nasty.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Bothers?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

carryyourbooks said:


> I hope she already has a taco. If not, well......that's just nasty.


LOL!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

classic, Lets hope!!


carryyourbooks said:


> I hope she already has a taco. If not, well......that's just nasty.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

We park at Wal mart now. We've always parked there and will continue. My buddy got one of those annoying orange stickers. 

If you park on the west end of the lot, where the employees park, you're probably good to go.


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

JustSlabs said:


> It bothers me that people meet someone at the boat ramp and park their vehicle in a truck/trailer parking spot!


Amen!


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

Man, I hate those orange stickers, pain to scrape off, just annoying.

I was in Bucees today and the gas pump was out of receipt paper. Wonder if they would've appreciated me slapping one of those stickers on their pump that said "Out of Paper."


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Park away from the boat and trialer spots at the ramp. Not being anyway but buccees is buccees. Not a storage lot for your vehicle




Get up 20 min earlier
go get your grub
drive to your buds house 
leave from there


----------



## hookedrknot (May 23, 2013)

*common sense*



HoustonKid said:


> I am not mad about it nor is this a battle I am going to pursue any further. It was a simple question. At what point are you no longer a customer on the day of your purchase. I will park at the mall next time. And comparing a Bucees parking lot to an individuals home driveway is not even a in the ball park comparison.


 MAN YOU OBLIVIOUSLY WERENT AROUND WHEN GOD HANDED OUT COMMON SENSE .and now your gona tell Mont he isnt in the ball park lmao hell he has kicked guys off of here that had more common sense in there little toe than you do in your whole body boy you need to get a clue. guys like you are what keep stupid laws popping up i bet you went on some site and gave them a bad report too lmao .but hey like the old saying goes ITS BETTER TO ASK STUPID QUESTIONS THAN MAKE STUPID MISTAKES


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

hookedrknot said:


> MAN YOU OBLIVIOUSLY WERENT AROUND WHEN GOD HANDED OUT COMMON SENSE .and now your gona tell Mont he isnt in the ball park lmao hell he has kicked guys off of here that had more common sense in there little toe than you do in your whole body boy you need to get a clue. guys like you are what keep stupid laws popping up i bet you went on some site and gave them a bad report too lmao .but hey like the old saying goes ITS BETTER TO ASK STUPID QUESTIONS THAN MAKE STUPID MISTAKES


You obviously missed school the day they taught punctuation.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

hookedrknot said:


> MAN YOU OBLIVIOUSLY WERENT AROUND WHEN GOD HANDED OUT COMMON SENSE .and now your gona tell Mont he isnt in the ball park lmao hell he has kicked guys off of here that had more common sense in there little toe than you do in your whole body boy you need to get a clue. guys like you are what keep stupid laws popping up i bet you went on some site and gave them a bad report too lmao .but hey like the old saying goes ITS BETTER TO ASK STUPID QUESTIONS THAN MAKE STUPID MISTAKES


The only thing I scrape off my windows is racing numbers and bugs. Like the sign on the back of the truck says, "Medicated for your protection".


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

HoustonKid said:


> Have you been to this Bucees. It is giant. The lot is almost as big as a super center Walmart.
> 
> I completely understand they don't want people using their lot unless you are a customer. I have no issue with that.
> 
> ...


parking at the mall and leaving can get you towed as well.

and whining about getting a red dot? you really need to go check your panties....they're all wadded up.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

"Thank you for your business, now get the f outta' here!"


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Man O Man! As stated in post #54, this thread probably did not get the response the OP anticipated. HoustonKid has only been on this site for 9 years and once started a thread that is just shy of 250,000 views. Maybe we can give him a little slack.


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

Zeitgeist said:


> Man O Man! As stated in post #54, this thread probably did not get the response the OP anticipated. HoustonKid has only been on this site for 9 years and once started a thread that is just shy of 250,000 views. Maybe we can give him a little slack.


No kidding. He's getting beaten up pretty bad and is mostly taking it all and being downright self-deprecating about it. Some joker even re-posted his scraped off glue on the window of his jeep pic on the crazy stuff seen around Houston thread. And HoustonKid posted "that's funny right there." And it was funny. Seeing that pic pop up on my favorite thread got a gut laugh out of me.

Never met him, but I know he's a pretty good guy just by his reaction to all this venom. Oh, and he really got a red for this? The church lady that gave him the red even insulted his jeep. That's as bad as insulting someone's wife or girlfriend LOL.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Right is right & wrong is wrong.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

I could not resist. This is getting funny. Another reddie and I am here to whine about it because my panties are all in a wad. That is another funny one. 

With my lack of common sense, I cannot figure out how to give out reddies or I would.

Let me locate the sarcasm emoticon again for those that think I am serious.

I think some on here have lost sleep over this topic. I for one have not. Keep bashing away at my no common sense self and I will continue to enjoy all of the whining on here. I am pretty sure I never whined about. I asked a question and that lit the fuse. 

Oh, and here is the latest reddie:

****, you whiny ******

Notice how I never called anyone out. They chose to reveal their identity and graciously respond as to why I needed a reddie. More power to them. That is what they are there for.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

John


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

HoustonKid said:


> I could not resist. This is getting funny. Another reddie and I am here to wine about it because my panties are all in a wad. That is another funny one.
> 
> With my lack of common sense, I cannot figure out how to give out reddies or I would.
> 
> ...


You're really asking for it now. You misspelled whine twice. The grammar Gestapo is about to start slinging you some reddies. On a serious note, sorry about the guy that insulted your ride. Lol. I hope you've recovered from that deeply hurtful insult.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

I just saw one of these on a 750 i BMW at Mueschke Rd location.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Maybe they should also have some big, gold-star stickers that say, "you parked real good."


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Don't care to read all the posts, but buccees tacos are unedible!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Solodaddio said:


> Don't care to read all the posts, but buccees tacos are unedible!


crawfish pie is edible


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

dbarham said:


> crawfish pie is edible


Yes it is and their corn dogs are awesome! I live 2 minutes from the League City location. Always get ice on the way to the boat storage as well.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Oh yeah I usually get both!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Solodaddio said:


> Don't care to read all the posts, but buccees tacos are unedible!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

dbarham said:


> Oh yeah I usually get both!


LOL, well you know were I live, you gave me a ride from the transmission shop.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Zeitgeist said:


> LOL, well you know were I live, you gave me a ride from the transmission shop.


Yes sir!


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Solodaddio said:


> Don't care to read all the posts, but buccees tacos are unedible!


I told you so Black Jack.:dance:


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Mont said:


>


nope, he's 100% *******.


----------



## Gfish (Aug 31, 2009)

Well if the owner has those stickers it's obviously a problem. I use to have a neighbor who would car pool to work with two other people. They would park in a parking lot belonging to a restaurant . When the cars got towed he was mad. He still didn't understand saying he has the right to park anywhere he wants. I said Yea you just keep thinking that.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I bet no one leaves their ride at Bucees anymore & if they do they will get a Taco first thing. LOL!


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Solodaddio said:


> Don't care to read all the posts, but buccees tacos are unedible!


you mean to tell me you don't like a good beaver taco?:spineyes:


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

It took 111 post to go from "the parking rules" suck to "so do their tacos"


----------



## hookedrknot (May 23, 2013)

*punctuation*



Blk Jck 224 said:


> You obviously missed school the day they taught punctuation.


GREAT NOW WE HAVE A ENGLISH TEACHER ON HERE BYE THE WAY I SKIPPED SCHOOL TO GO FISHING JUST SO YOU KNOW I MITE CANT SPELL GOOD BUT I SURE CAN CATCH FISH .AND THEM THER FISH DONT CAR IFN I SPELL OR PUNCUATE GOOD R NOT BUT ONE THING FO SUR IS I DONT PARK ON SOMEONE ELSES PROPERTY UNLESS GIVEN PERMISSIAN HOWS THAT TEACH DO I GET AN A+:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::texasflag


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

hookedrknot said:


> GREAT NOW WE HAVE A ENGLISH TEACHER ON HERE BYE THE WAY I SKIPPED SCHOOL TO GO FISHING JUST SO YOU KNOW I MITE CANT SPELL GOOD BUT I SURE CAN CATCH FISH .AND THEM THER FISH DONT CAR IFN I SPELL OR PUNCUATE GOOD R NOT BUT ONE THING FO SUR IS I DONT PARK ON SOMEONE ELSES PROPERTY UNLESS GIVEN PERMISSIAN HOWS THAT TEACH DO I GET AN A+:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::texasflag


For Woodville I'd guess that's an A effort. Elsewhere, not so good.

I haven't tried Bucee's, but I've parked for free at the Sugarland airport when I'd meet a friend that was driving to the lease in S. Texas. Never thought about it causing anybody any bad feelings, never had a sticker on it or had it towed even when I left it there for a week.

I guess you just have to be smarter about where you park and what the traffic pattern is for the lot so t hat you fit in with everybody else.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Zeitgeist said:


> Man O Man! As stated in post #54, this thread probably did not get the response the OP anticipated. HoustonKid has only been on this site for 9 years and once started a thread that is just shy of 250,000 views. Maybe we can give him a little slack.


Slack? No way. He parked his car at Buccees. And ate a Buccee taco. Disgusting behavior. Suprised he hasn't been banned.
What was the 250k thread? And why are you stalking Houstonkid?


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

dbarham said:


> crawfish pie is edible


Oh man, are they!!! I can eat a dozen of them. Well, that may be an exaggeration, I've only eaten one at a time, but oh man, they are delish!!


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

So are we talking Buccees crawfish pie, or crawfish pie in general?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

poppadawg said:


> So are we talking Buccees crawfish pie, or crawfish pie in general?


Bucees has a great CF pie!


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

I'll have to try the crawfish pie


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

I just bought some gas at Bucees in Pearland. I pumped my gas real slow and I did not get a red sticker. I need affirmation. I want my red sticker. I am special, too.


----------



## RED DOG OUTFITTERS (Sep 23, 2009)

One day a beautiful blond woman walks into a bank in downtown New York and says that she wants to take out a $5000 loan. The banker asked her if she has any collateral ..she says yes I've got my Rolls-Royce parked outside you can take that as collateral.

The banker takes her Rolls-Royce and he parks it in the bank underground parking lot. He gives her the $5000 loan and she leaves the bank. She returns two weeks later with the $5000 plus the $200 interest that had accrued.
But while she was gone on vacation, the bank investigated her accounts and found that she was worth millions. So the banker asked her "why on earth did you want to borrow $5000 and have to pay $200 in interest when you are worth so much money?"
She replied simply "where else in the state of New York can I park my car for two weeks and only pay $200 and know that it will be safely taken care of and will be there when I get back and never broken into? In my opinion the $200 was well spent. So blondes are not that dumb.
And Bucees is not that dumb either. Just because somebody spends 10 or $15 on munchies, does not give them the right to take up valuable parking space all day long.


----------



## Possum I (Aug 10, 2010)

For all the dove hunters planning on parking there tomorrow you better read this from beginning.


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

Same thing at Academy in League City. We used to be able to park at the old one with no problem. New one puts notes/stickers on vehicles.


----------

